# X11 hang caused by Firefox

## nw_biohazard

Hi,

After a recent world emerge, X11 seems to hang frequently and unrecoverably, due to Firefox. This seems to occur when I load a page with flash animations.

I have tried rebuilding xorg-server, firefox, and adobe-flash with no success.  

This error message seems like it might be informative but I can't interpret it. I get one of these about ever 2 seconds during the hang. Any clues?

```
c0a3b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416472] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000dc0a3c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416473] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000dc0a3d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416475] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000c0a3e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416477] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000c0a3f0 d5c0a000 00000000 00000000 00001802

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416479] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq ffff8800d5c0a000 (virt), 0xd5c0a000 (dma)

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416481] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq dated 0 times

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416483] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq ffff8800d5c0a000 (virt), 0xd5c0a000 (dma)

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416484] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq dated 0 times

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416489] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC coand ring deq ptr low bits + flags = @00000000

Apr  4 16:50:44 wombat kernel: [ 2948.416491] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC coand ring deq ptr high bits = @00000000

Apr  4 16:50:45 wombat kernel: [ 2949.399652] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:47 wombat kernel: [ 2950.902939] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:48 wombat kernel: [ 2952.406076] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:50 wombat kernel: [ 2953.909249] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:51 wombat kernel: [ 2955.412460] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:53 wombat kernel: [ 2956.915744] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:54 wombat kernel: [ 2958.418877] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:56 wombat kernel: [ 2959.922051] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:57 wombat kernel: [ 2961.425263] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:50:59 wombat kernel: [ 2962.928482] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:51:00 wombat kernel: [ 2964.431682] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:51:02 wombat kernel: [ 2965.934857] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653],issed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:51:03 wombat kernel: [ 2967.438067] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653], missed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:51:05 wombat kernel: [ 2968.941352] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653], missed IRQ?

Apr  4 16:51:06 wombat kernel: [ 2970.444488] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 22654, at 22653], missed IRQ?

```

Last edited by nw_biohazard on Wed Apr 16, 2014 1:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I've seen stuff like this on my Intel chipset graphics as well, but it's not as frequent (but it does recover), not sure what the issue is.  However make sure you're running the latest driver including ~architecture, it may have fixed it.

----------

## nw_biohazard

I seem to have the latest xf86-video driver installed. Should I have libva-intel-driver too?

```
*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

      Latest version available: 2.21.15

      Latest version installed: 2.21.15

      Size of files: 1,931 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for Intel cards

      License:       MIT

*  x11-libs/libva-intel-driver

      Latest version available: 1.0.17

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 282 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/vaapi

      Description:   HW video decode support for Intel integrated graphics

      License:       MIT
```

----------

## Hu

You are running the latest stable x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.  eccerr0r told you to try the latest testing x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel, which as of my last sync would be =x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.911.

However, since that is a kernel message, I would focus on the kernel, not the user space driver.

----------

## nw_biohazard

Thanks for the advice. I'm somewhat reluctant to rebuild the kernel at the moment since I don't have a working grub installation:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-984190.html

But I'll investigate kernel issues a bit further.

----------

## nw_biohazard

emerging the latest flashplayer seemed to fix this.

----------

## Hu

 *nw_biohazard wrote:*   

> emerging the latest flashplayer seemed to fix this.

 Flashplayer cannot crash X11 without the presence of an X11 bug.  The new flashplayer may not trigger the X11 bug that was affecting you before, but the bug is still there and could be triggered by some other program.

----------

## chithanh

From dmesg I would say that this is not an X11 bug. Probably Flash tries to use OpenGL but encounters a kernel bug.

You can also work around this by not allowing Firefox/Flash to use 3D acceleration:

```
$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 firefox
```

----------

## nw_biohazard

I tried starting firefox with LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 firefox and it still seems cause X11 to freeze frequently (never recovers). Not 100% sure it is flash related but it does seem to happen when I hit websites with ads.  Here is /var/log/messages from the freeze:

```
5c0a390 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204164] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000d5c0a3a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204166] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000d5c0a3b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204168] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000d5c0a3c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204170] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000d5c0a3d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204172] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000d5c0a3e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204174] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: @00000000d5c0a3f0 d5c0a000 00000000 00000000 00001802

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204176] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq = ffff8800d5c0a000 (virt), 0xd5c0a000 (dma)

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204178] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring deq updated 0 times

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204179] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq = ffff8800d5c0a000 (virt), 0xd5c0a000 (dma)

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204181] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: Ring enq updated 0 times

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204186] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr low bits + flags = @00000000

Apr 15 18:43:49 wombat kernel: [276410.204187] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr high bits = @00000000

Apr 15 18:43:50 wombat kernel: [276411.267301] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:43:52 wombat kernel: [276412.770460] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:43:53 wombat kernel: [276414.273658] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:43:55 wombat kernel: [276415.776891] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:43:56 wombat kernel: [276417.280098] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:43:58 wombat kernel: [276418.783251] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:43:59 wombat kernel: [276420.286449] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:01 wombat kernel: [276421.789669] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:02 wombat kernel: [276423.292888] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:04 wombat kernel: [276424.796034] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:05 wombat kernel: [276426.299243] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:07 wombat kernel: [276427.802492] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:08 wombat kernel: [276429.305647] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

Apr 15 18:44:10 wombat kernel: [276430.808834] [drm:i915_hangcheck_ring_idle] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle [waiting on 1477915, at 1477914], missed IRQ?

```

----------

